# Orange Tabby Name



## liljoker5290 (Aug 19, 2004)

What is a good name for a orange tabby cat?  i need help plz reply thank you 
-Jeffrey :lol:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Male or female? If it's a girl, maybe name her after a famous red-head (like Lucille Ball). If it's a male, maybe something having to do with a tiger...names are elluding me right now, but those are just some ideas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

I like the name Marmalade for and orange cat.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

My Mom had an orange tabby named Pumpkin when she was little. She still talks about him. Or what about famous tiger's names: Raja from _Aladdin_?


----------



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

I used to have an orange tabby named "Rusty" (for obvious reasons). Always liked that name.....


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Joe wants an orange tabby one day so that he can call him "Timmy." *shrug* Strange boy hehe. Cute name tho.


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

Here's some ideas for orange cat names (based simply on the color since you haven't shared any other bits about the cat!)... 

~~~female~~~ 
Auburn 
Garnet 
Ketzia (ket-ZEE-ah) Hebrew a cinnamonlike bark 
Lilly-low1 a bright flame, British 
Lokilani (loh-ke-LAH-nee) hawaiian small red rose/heavenly rose 
Lollybanger gingerbread with raisins 
Mirador reddish/orange 
Paprika 
Rosabel 
Ruby 
Souri/Suri Persian red rose 
Souzan Persian burning, flaming 
~~~male~~~ 
Aerugo (ee-ROO-go) Rust 
Caboose 
Pirro (PEER-roh) Spanish name 'with flaming hair' 
Questzal (KEHT-sehl) large green/red bird worshipped by Aztecs; Guatamala national emblem 
Alani (ah-LAH-nee) Hawaiian orange 
Gingerbit 
Ginseng 
Iiwi (ee-EE-wee) Hawaiian bird with brilliant red feathers 
Keegan or Kegan - gael - irish liitle & fiery one 

~Heather


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm going to get a little orange tabby Maine ****... his name shall be Mr. Pumpkin... and he shall be fluffy and sweet and fat... yes... yes my plump little Pumpkiny goodness... how I'll love you! *squeezy* *pet* *pet* *realizes she's been holding her bookbag* Uh? Darn those kitty fantasies! I'll just have to play with my little fluffy sweetums Halifax until I get him a couple friends.

You should name him/her Pumpkin... it's such a cute name! But in the end it's up to you. *goes back to day dreaming*


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Gabreilla Moushigo said:


> I'm going to get a *little* orange tabby Maine ****...


Haha -- that's an oximoron isn't it?? 

Anyway -- when I name cats, I try to imagine them having a say in it. If I pick a name and I can see them with an unamused look on their face saying "yes...my mom named me Fluffy...wanna make something of it?"....chances are I have picked a silly name. Think about your kitty having to tell his friends that his name is Floofypants. Think about it...would YOU want to be named Floofypants? Not likely. You'd be the kid at school getting wedgies and flushies from upperclassmen every day. Give your kitty a name that doesn't make it sound like a little pink stuffed animal with glitter all over it's head. 

I was watching the animal channel today and I saw a woman who named two bear cubs after presidents -- like taking their middle name or last name. I thought that was pretty cool, provided she didn't name them Kerry or Bush! (...sorry 'bout that...)


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

if i ever got an orange cat, i'd name him/her Cheddar!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

My aunt has a orange tabby and she calls him 'Roughy' for Orange Roughy.


----------



## Britta (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi there, 
my two favorite so far are "Raja" and "Cheddar". Ho about "Irish", because the cat's a redhead?
Good luck with the naming, I'm in the same boat. We are getting our kitten in about two weeks and still need to decided!
Britta


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, I happen to like the name "Gaylord" for orange tabbies......not that I am biased or anything :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My cat, Gaylord, says HI:


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Orange tabby*

What about the name Garfield? Have you ever read a book on Garfield? He had a little kitten friend come stay with him called Nermal.

15 years ago when I got my second kitten, I called him Nermal. But don't have an orange tabby.

My neighbour used to have an orange tabby and they named him Albert. If its a girl Alberta.

Let us know what you decide upon

Karen


----------



## Sammy (Aug 5, 2004)

I have an orange tabby here he is 








His name is *Tango*, like the fizzy orange drink, they had the 'you've been Tangoed' adverts in the UK (don't know if they had them anywhere else so you might not know what I'm going on about)


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Just for you Gabreilla - pictures of Dylans Daddy - Robb Roy



















and Dylans Grandmother - Peanutbutter


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh -- in the same vein as naming him Irish...I really like the name Dublin for an orange cat!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

We almost named Addison Dublin. It just didn't suit her, but I was disappointed about that. 

Dylan has the same face structure as his Dad, don't ya think?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I love Robb Roy's face structure. Scully's face is a lot less solid, but she has the same very square chin. Love it!


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

*Macavity*!

As in the Broadway's _Cats_ musical character. He was so cool :lol: Here are the lyrics: http://www.inlyrics.com/lyrics/W/Webber Andrew Lloyd/168165.html


----------



## melbz (Aug 10, 2004)

I always thought MANGO would be a really cute name for an orange cat. I love mangoes...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

lol - Mango reminds me of SNL, with Chris Kattan.


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

so has a name been chosen for your cat? what was the verdict?


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

How about Ginger? I think that's a great name for an orange kitty.


----------



## aknqtpie (Aug 29, 2004)

in naming yuor kitten you could do what I did... i just woke up in the middle of the night and named him bentley... we should of named him harley.. cause he purrs liek one... lol... 


good orange cat name... 
pooh bear... 


or just watch its personalitty and name it based off of how he/she acts...

or you could name it bob


----------



## bogolove (Aug 7, 2004)

I think pumpkin is cute. My mother - in - law has two orange cats and their names are Mango and Tang. My best friend has an orange cat named Max (?) and her mom has an orange cat with a real original name - Orange! They actually named the cat Orange, and I am really not kidding. Isn't that funny?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> lol - Mango reminds me of SNL, with Chris Kattan.


Me too!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renwings (Sep 2, 2004)

I have owned two orange cats. One was named *Sherbet* and the other was named *Lapiz-Lazuli* for his eyes. 

I really liked the name Tang! Maybe Hunter (it'll already be hunter-orange!) or Arizona or Apricot.


----------



## Sutler (Jul 5, 2004)

At the animal shelter where I volunteer, there are currently two orange tabby kittens - one is called Butterscotch, and the other is called Custard (Butterscotch is a dark orange while Custard is a lighter shade). Those are pretty cute names. I also like Pumpkin and Mango, although Mango makes me think of the SNL skit too.

I've always liked Cheesepuff for an orange cat too, but that name isn't for everyone.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I like Cheddar.
My friend has a big orange cat who just visits them, belongs to someone else but likes to come and play with their kitty. They think he's called Humphrey or something alon that line but they've nick named him Jaffa cause he's a big orange!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Cheesepuff made me think of Cheeto or Chester like on the bag of Cheetos.

Boy you have lots to choose from!!! Let us know which one you end up with!


----------



## equestrian (Aug 2, 2004)

We have a very very large orange tabby, named Nitro, short for Nitro Methane. lol my hubby named him; probably not the first name you'd think of when naming an orang tabby!
As far as suggestions, I think you've had great ones!! I'm a sucker for names in different languages, so I'm partial to those... although, I had my heart set on naming my persian cat "Snuffaluffagus" (yes, from Sesame Street!) lol but when I got him home, he was so wise and refined and was a "Windslow". Somehow that's what fit him. So now his name is Windslow Snuffaluffagus, Windslow for short. 8O 

oh, 
LOL at the Mango from SNL comments. hehehehehehe. That's all I think about whenever I hear "mango" too... "The Mango!".

Here's Nitro:


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I have an orange tabby named Gaura. It means golden in India  

Abhay


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Some names: (sorry if I duplicated any)

Rusty
Chester
O.J.
L'Orange
Sherbert
Sonny
Carrot lol


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

So when will we know the name of the new kitty? :?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, I'm curious too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Ginger is cute, but only for a female, because of Gilligan's Island. Marmalade is the perfect name, but it might be overused. Still, if you like it, it doen't matter what other people think. I actually *had* a white cat named Fluffy! 

If you want to be different, call your kitten Crayola! You could use that name for any colorful cat.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I am guessing that the user left and is never coming back, and we will never know what was decided.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

> I am guessing that the user left and is never coming back, and we will never know what was decided


Hehe Yeah, I think your probably right, I'm late on the bandwagon here, but anyway ...

I like naming animals on their personality _and_ looks. I had an Orange tabby named Crash after a video game character, and also because he was _nuts_, and took well after the namesake.

Also Julius as in the drink Orange Julius.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Let's move the post and save it for ourselves!! :twisted: When we all get orange cats in the future because we came up with such cool names..hehe  

Rename post...um...Boring Kitty Names...hurry..move it fast...we are unsatisfied..there was no resolution!!! LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

His last posts were in the Rainbow Bridge forum. His cat and kitten died. The mother cat had feline AIDS. Perhaps when the shock wears off our young friend will be back. Someone can always start a thread with a poll about the best names for orange cats. We had some wonderful suggestions.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

How sad.  

Thinking of cat names is always fun - and I'd have to say that as a forum, we are pretty darn good at it.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh that's horrible  Thanks for updating us.


----------



## equestrian (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Gosh, I don't think that any of the orange cats I've had had names that had something to do with their color..except two, Chili Chinchorro wich I took it to mean "Red Boat", it actually means Grey Boat but oh-well it was cute and Caramel but he was less than orange and white.
Then there were Oscar, Minino and Mireille this one after a redhead character in a song..I love orange tabbies..so I have Madan that's b&w, no complains at all :wink: ..I almost forgot Louis, Tanner and Jean-Paul that are neighborhood kitties


----------

